# M6 Toll road charges up -----



## 88932 (May 10, 2005)

"M6 Toll" No problem but charges have gone up again !!!!
+50p cars --I dont know the others yet. 8O 

Bramley


----------



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

I said this would happen.
and if they make money from it we can expect other toll roads but without alternative routes


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

roi said:


> I said this would happen.
> and if they make money from it we can expect other toll roads but without alternative routes


Another good reason for sailing the channel

motorhomer


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Hear, hear, motorhomer!

I'll happily repeat that this country is becoming a nasty, money-grubbing, insular society :x . I just wish the powers-that-be would stop wasting the money they're given in taxation, then extra taxes like this insidious little 'earner' (for whatever consortium of companies were allowed to build the M6 Moneybox) wouldn't be necessary.

Taxes are fine if well-spent. Government waste is what should be tackled. It's just too easy to tax the people. :evil:


----------



## 89002 (May 11, 2005)

Another good reason for sailing the channel 

??

Ok if you live in Hants. Us poor souls in the north would still need to go along the M6 or M6 toll.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Have already entered into my GPS `no toll roads` works a treat.
Malc


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello


The trouble with this toll as we saw was making sure you didnt shoot up it by nmistake as my daughter did. Fortunately she was on business so her workplace picked up the bill. Being forwarned we were very careful not to shoot onto it by mistke.


Motorhomer


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

There is NO way i would pay to use this toll road, i hope they go bust and they will if people do not use it.


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

How much is it worth to avoid Brum?
John :greenjumpers:


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Don't talk to me about the M6 toll... Classes 3m tall motor home as Van class - not car, apparently the tolling computer does it on height but when challenged nobody could tell me the basis of how it is done! 

Outrageous... I had major sense of humour failure.

David


----------



## 88929 (May 10, 2005)

*Toll Charge M6*

Hi there,

I am not very familiar with the M6 Motorway, so could you tell me where the toll is chargable? I will be travelling up this road in my motorhome next week to Scotland. Be very grateful for any information you could give.

"Take care out there"


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I don't think you need to worry *welshman*. It is only the M6 By-pass around Birmingham that is effected. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

All the info here http://www.m6toll.co.uk/

looks like most of us will be paying 6 quid


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

I know i'm 4 months late replying to this but i have only just seen it .I was travelling down the A38 near Lichfield going towards the M42 and the road was closed,i had no choice but to drive onto the toll road, within 1/2 mile i had to go through a pay station it cost me £12.00 to travel approx 4 miles to the M42 WHAT A RIP OFF!!!!!!!


Dave


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

*M6 TOLL ROAD CHARGES UP -----*

There has been news that the building of M6 Western Orbital Route is being reconsidered. 
This was planned then shelved after protests and government cut-backs.
Who would like to bet that this will be built as another toll road?
The rot has started and will not stop untill all motorways are toll roads.
Ray


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

I live just north of the M6 toll road but venture that way to gas up (LPG) it always makes me smile when I see the large illuminated signs displaying,

TOLL ROAD NO CONGESTION :? 

Of course it's always clear no bugger uses it,even less now the prices have gone up £2.50 for a motorbike? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

What happens if you mistakenly get up to the toll booths (without first travelling the length of the toll bit) and are unwilling/unable to pay? Is there any "escape route" or method of turning you back?


----------



## 90304 (May 1, 2005)

DO NOT USE THE M6 TOLL - it is the thin end of wedge that will see us paying for all roads in this country by the mile at ten times the current cost of motoring.

If it were free, it would be a good road and it would have solved the M6 Birmingham congestion problems. But the government knows better!

Nigel


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Just seen on the local news that roadworks are due to start soon on M6.

A Google search shows it between J 8 (M5) and J6 (Spaghetti) http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/west_midlands/3782441.stm I could have sworn it was further north between J9 & J 11.

Whatever the location it will enable the Toll Company to print money. :evil:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I'm cynical enough to believe that this would be a Government response to a plea by the Toll Road Company that their M6 stretch hasn't been as profitable as they envisaged. Cause massive congestion so that motorists are almost forced to use the damned toll road.

If this M6 toll road is not financially viable, and there's public opposition to it, what hope will there be for private companies to start other toll road schemes? This is not what the Government wants at all.

It's a similar trick to one that Ken Livingstone used in Central London, to make his "Congestion Charge" appear to work better than it would otherwise have done. He re-phased traffic lights, causing enormous tail-backs, then put them right again after his "Congestion Charge" had been introduced. Hey Presto! No congestion after his scheme started.

Highway robbery??? Dick Turpin was an amateur compared to this lot! :evil:


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Whilst I respect and understand where you are coming from Barry and Sue, the fact of the matter is that TFL congestion charge is actually costing the council tax payers of London. 
The reduction in traffic is so great that the projections done prior to introducing the charge were so wildly inacurate that the scheme does not pay for itself as predicted. I believe that this is more likely the cause of the lowering of congestion, not that I don't think what you said was valid.
So the tax-payers of London will need to decide wheather they think that subsidising the system for 'improvements' to their environment is worthwhile.
This information comes from a colleuge that works within the TFL and I trust the source totally.
I suppose what I am saying is I wonder how the government will subsidise the M6 toll?


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I don't disagree with anything you say, Paul. It confirms all my views about the supposed "congestion" charge. So many local businesses are cheesed off with what's happened now in London, that many are just moving away. Residents hate living in the zone. And now the bu88er's seizing even more of London's streets (Kensington & Chelsea)!

Irrespective of the arguments surrounding "congestion" (totally bogus in Livingstone's case, as Traffic Police have confirmed) the principle of one local representative seizing local roads and imposing his own tax to pass along the public highway is utterly wrong.

The streets of London are not the Mayor's, to bar others from using (by imposing financial penalties), any more than the Mayor of our area should seize a local junction here and impose a charge on those going through it. If the Congestion Charge is good for Central London, it must be good in principle for every area of the country. But the principle is wholly wrong and I can't believe he's getting away with it.

Be warned - many councils have gazed with envious eyes at what Livingstone is doing in London, and more to the point, what he is getting away with.

"Free passage along the highway"? Only if you pay Livingstone.
(I'd like to see the highways subsidy from general vehicle taxation removed from Livingstone's budget - now that would focus his devious little mind!)


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Totally agree with you BarryandSue, I suppose that I was trying to flag up the implications for the Council Tax payers for the area's that these people are thinking of bringing in congestion tax, sorry charge. They make a big thing about those living inside the area being exempt, but they are not because they pay for it in their Council Tax.
I understand that Livingstone is trying to extend the area of charging to outer London now and I have also been told that he is trying to get the whole of the inner M25 area into charging, now that will involve a lot of council tax payers and he will get his tax one way or another!!


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

drandall said:


> Don't talk to me about the M6 toll... Classes 3m tall motor home as Van class - not car, apparently the tolling computer does it on height but when challenged nobody could tell me the basis of how it is done!
> 
> Outrageous... I had major sense of humour failure.
> 
> David


I know this is a very old post, but I had this happen to me today. My VW Westfalia is private car when it uses the Dartford River Crossing, and the same into Wales. There's nothing to say otherwise when you join the thing.

I'd just made a collection of the M54 and thought the three junctions to my Mother was worth the £2.50, shock horror, £7.00.

I'm going to write. Anyone want to spend some money on a protest, I thought a Saturday afternoon all queue where they're only using one pay booth and offer £2.50 and a name and address. Get a few cameras there. Might be worth it.


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

When the toll road first opened I thought the toll of £3.50 was worth it as the real cost of running my car (RAC figures, not mine) was 53p per mile. With a 9 mile saving over the real M6 that comes out at £4.77p saved. As the real cost of running my MH will be way in excess of 53ppm (not parts per million!) the £7 cost may still be worth it. Its all a bit like the thread on additional charges for a towed car on some sites - if you don't want to pay it don't use it. There will certainly be more toll roads, the M6 up to Preston is already under discussion and planning.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

PhredC,

Don't forget the partitioning between fixed costs on the one hand, such as capital outlay/depreciation, insurance, vehicle tax, and running discretionary costs such as fuel, tyres, etc. Every mile is not 53p per mile if you see what I mean.

Dave


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

PhredC said:


> When the toll road first opened I thought the toll of £3.50 was worth it as the real cost of running my car (RAC figures, not mine) was 53p per mile. With a 9 mile saving over the real M6 that comes out at £4.77p saved. As the real cost of running my MH will be way in excess of 53ppm (not parts per million!) the £7 cost may still be worth it. Its all a bit like the thread on additional charges for a towed car on some sites - if you don't want to pay it don't use it.


I'm not sure that was my point though. (A) When custom and practice elsewhere is that these vehicles are treated as private cars, then some better signing is due for the purpose of informed choice. (B) The smaller ones, like mine, ARE private cars, there's nothing else in my drive.

As it is I was very put off and will avoid their services in future simply, perhaps only, because I feel I was shafted and I don't want to do business with people like that. The road was so empty by-the-way that a little customer encouragement rather than discouragement might do them some good.


----------



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

welshman.. if you are coming north on the M5 from the south of Wales you will avoid it.
I use the A5 to go south and enjoy a trouble free, traffic free pleasant drive.
just a word of warning though... there is one stretch of the A5 around the midlands that has a fixed camera approx every 200 yds. don't speed


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Perhaps I should have said that I use the M6 Toll every time we travel south purely because of memories of the jams and stop/start and roadworks and horrendous delays on the real M6 north of Birmingham. It sometimes took us well over an hour (and felt like two hours) to do about 10 miles. For us, and maybe only for us judging by the tenor of some people's feelings, the convenience and time saved far outweighs the cost - a bit like the cost of LPG tanks against the inconvenience of cylinders. 
Thanks for the comment about the split in fixed and non-fixed costs, Dave, but even with that I will still use it. I even used toll autoroutes in France although I much prefer the German non toll autobahns!


----------

